# Sylml cockapoo (pinetrees)



## Goosey73 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi does anyone have any feedback on this breeder please? Positive or negative? Thank you


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is a rescue so I have never visited but it is where she came from originally. Puppy Love look into puppy farms and have had complaints about them.

They are listed by Cockapoo Club of GB but this is a group set up by breeders for breeders to sell pups it is not in any way a mark of quality.

I would not buy from any of the large commercial breeders. They all have fabulous reviews - but they publish them themselves so self select and they show lovely photos of pups romping on grass - but they do not show how or where the pups are actually born and raised and those early experiences and the characters of the parents are really important for a puppy.


----------



## Kmftw1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Goosey73 said:


> Hi does anyone have any feedback on this breeder please? Positive or negative? Thank you


Yes we have a now 11 week old cockapoo from them. Fab dog.


----------



## lottieg (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi,
We bought our cockerpoo five years ago from there and have another reserved. Our Cockerpoo has been nothing but a healthy, happy dog and we can't wait to welcome the next puppy into out home in a few weeks from the same breeder.


----------

